# Seagull M222S Orange



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi all,

here's my new addition to the Seagull's collection - Seagull m222s orange:










It's a wristwatch with a movement from a pocket watch - some of You make this themselve 

Well, Seagull decided to make such, and I've been looking for it, only the price of ~ $270 looked some over for me.

But at the Bay a seller accepted my offer, and after three weeks here it is:










Unfortunately the red case came with broken lings, but otherwise I couldn't see signs of wear.

The back is see-through and let us enjoy the nice decorated old ST3600:










Maybe only from the bended strap I can gues it's worn.

It's nice with orange stiches, and the buckle is branded:










Of course , here's a wrict-shot:










It's place in the collection's box is prepared to accept it after few days on the wrist, just in the middle of it's compatriots 










Regards, Miro.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice to see the oruginal one, we've seen a couple of cousins in the past, i.e., the Detomaso versions that are very likely bought from Seagull and rebranded.

BTW, what's that chrono on the left of the black and orange diver?


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Nice to see the original one, we've seen a couple of cousins in the past, i.e., the Detomaso versions that are very likely bought from Seagull and re-branded.


Yes, there are also Parnis and Conrad, but I wanted an original.



> BTW, what's that chrono on the left of the black and orange diver?


That's my Seagull, reviewed here: http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=81326

It's not a m190s, but some 'only for export' model, I couldn't find the exact number (it's not 0430, 0433 or 0437)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

miroman said:


> That's my Seagull, reviewed here: http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=81326
> 
> It's not a m190s, but some 'only for export' model, I couldn't find the exact number (it's not 0430, 0433 or 0437)


Thanks, I didn't remember that one. Makes me think of a Poljot I had for a very short time):


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi miroman, that orange Seagull is a looker. Not seen one before. Thanks for the pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

yes, very nice :thumbup:


----------



## steve plywood (Jul 27, 2013)

like the pic of the movement,nice collection too! :yes:


----------

